# Vomir



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have discovered some amazing music and I want to share it:
















It's best to listen one after another without a break.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

"Amazing".

Curious (mis)use of English here!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> "Amazing".
> 
> Curious (mis)use of English here!


"music". It's amazing that it be so labeled.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The genre is "Harsh Noise." It lives up to expectations, ERGO... "Is Successful." I think it is better when you play all three links simultaneously, apart from the added enhancement of reduced running time 

Now, could it be that some person or persons have their nose(s) out of joint because this is up on Youtube and has generated a number of hits, where their work has not?

Hmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

The genre may be Harsh Noise, but what is it a genre of?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> The genre may be Harsh Noise, but what is it a genre of?


organized sound = music.

I kid you not -- I am not making this stuff up!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> organized sound = music.
> 
> I kid you not -- I am not making this stuff up!


That definitions rules out pink noise, right?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

PetrB said:


> organized sound = music


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

PetrB said:


> organized sound = music.


This is a common definition I have heard but it never seems adequate. Talking is organised sound, so is morse code or the old screechy bleepy modems and there are lots of other reasons to organise sounds without them being necessarily music.

Pink noise is pseudo-random because it can't truely be random. The fact it's not made with the intent of being music is, to my mind, an important factor of what is or isn't music.

Vomir seems very "consistent" which is hardly a compliment. Good noise music for me is that which has details and the occasional suggestions of a discernible pattern while Vomir sounds like wallpaper. Harsh noise like this is like the ultimate end of noise while there are other noise artists that mix in rock or glitch or ambient elements to their sound making it easier to get a toehold in the genre.














The first is dance/techno flavoured noise the second metal flavoured noise and the third glitch noise. Alva Noto the artist in the third video did some interesting ambient works with Ryuichi Sakamoto a name you might be familiar with from the soundtracks he wrote as well as other compilations. Ryuichi Sakamoto's piano mixes with Alva Noto's electronic glitchy noise elements to make some very beautiful relaxing music, the acceptable face of noise.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh beat me to it with Morse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn you--I'll be humming these for the rest of the day.



Aramis said:


> I have discovered some amazing music and I want to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Damn you--I'll be humming these for the rest of the day.


It canons at the unison very nicely if you start the second entry about 20'28'' ....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


>


that is somewhat rhythmic noise generated by a utilitarian device, some of the sound being consciously left to make operating it easier to learn and remember.

Write it into a score, or add it in a studio mixed piece, then you have deliberately placed it as a decided upon sound amid organized sounds. (There is a part for a typewriter in the score of Satie's _Parade_)


----------

